# IB School advice in Abu Dhabi



## cankib (Jul 4, 2014)

I am moving to Abu Dhabi soon and I am in the process of finding a school for my 14yr old daughter before I decide where to rent a house. She is currently attending 9th grade in an IB school in Montreal. 

Among the other schools, I narrowed down the search to The American International School in Abu Dhabi and Raha International School (in Khalifa City A). 

I will be working downtown but don't mind commuting from Khalifa city if RIS turns out to be a better choice. I was wondering if those who are familiar with these two schools can share their experience in terms of academics and student life in these two schools. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## DCguy (May 27, 2012)

My daughter just graduated from the IB program at AISA. We and she were very happy with the education. She made a great group of diverse friends and that was as valuable as the education. The school is not much to look at but the teachers and admin staff do a good job. She was very well prepared for her exams. 

If you are working downtown I would say AISA is your best bet the commute can be a pain. Plus you can getting a big city experience!


----------



## Camper61 (Aug 15, 2014)

*IB School*

Have you found a school for your daughter? I taught in Montreal. I am working at an IBO school.


----------



## cankib (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you DCguy.

Camper61, I arrived last week but did not have any time to contact any schools yet. I will try to go see RIS and GEMS next week. Any information you can share?


----------



## Camper61 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have read and heard good things about the Gems Schools. Make sure you double check the grade level you put her in. You may need to consider putting her up 1 more level. If you want to contact me by email, let me know. The forums have ears and eyes!


----------



## cankib (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Camper61. I would like to know more about your suggestion.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Once you have 5 posts - you can use the private message facility.
It is for your protection that email addresses must not be posted on the open forum.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## cankib (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry about that. I had realized and actually deleted my email.


----------



## Camper61 (Aug 15, 2014)

Me either.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Al Bateen School on 11th is IB now, just in case you wanted to open your options a bit. It's an Aldar Academies school and has been open 3 years.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, my wife works at Al Bateen and they seem all set for IB - they want to be the leading IB school in Abu Dhabi. I've spent the last two weeks meeting other staff, principals etc and everyone seems very dedicated. It's also an amazing building!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

driftingaway said:


> Yes, my wife works at Al Bateen and they seem all set for IB - they want to be the leading IB school in Abu Dhabi. I've spent the last two weeks meeting other staff, principals etc and everyone seems very dedicated. It's also an amazing building!


yes bateen is a very spacey building, but with regard to ib it took raha a very long time to get the accredication for ib etc, so no doubt aldar will take some time too.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

busybee2 said:


> yes bateen is a very spacey building, but with regard to ib it took raha a very long time to get the accredication for ib etc, so no doubt aldar will take some time too.


They're teaching IB this year - it's the first year they have a year 12. So I presume the accreditation has happened?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

driftingaway said:


> They're teaching IB this year - it's the first year they have a year 12. So I presume the accreditation has happened?


i know they are doing ib now, but dont every assume they have the accredition, unless its changed, it took raha school many many years to get all the accredition in line. ask the sch !


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Bateen has got full accreditation. Was the main focus on their school improvement plan last year.


----------



## Camper61 (Aug 15, 2014)

Talked to a colleague who has been here a while. She likes RIS too. Tried to email you but it got bounced back twice. I knew many of the staff at your daughter's school. It would be the only one I would work at if I returned there.


----------

